# Overclocking Cyclone GTX460 1GB



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I have the MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB and EVGA precision and wondering what are stable OC numbers. I never OCed before and wondering how to do it



Full system specs:

Windows 7 
1 x MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
1 x ASUS P7P55D-E Pro LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
1 x Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80605I5760
1 x G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
1 x HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000.C HDS721010CLA332 (0F10383) 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

PSU- Thermaltake 750
Case-Antec 900 with all fans




Idle CPU temps


Load temps with virus scanner, media player, and defrag running.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I was also thinking of overclocking my CPU if it is safe.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

To overclock your CPU you would first want to purchase a aftermarket heatsink/fan cooler. You won't get far with the standard hsf. Also those "load" temps you posted are barely a load. The max is only 43%. To accurately measure real load temps you will need software like OCCT, Prime95, etc. Those basic tasks like virus scanning and so forth is nothing for a CPU. 

GPU overclocking is generally the same, but I've never been a fan of it as the gains I've gotten are not worth the effort, heat and extra power drawn. The general consensus is to gradually increases the core clock to a stable and reasonable temp or if you start to see artifacts (small specks, lines, corruption) then you've gone too far and have to bring it down a bit. Atitool works quite well for monitoring for artifacts. Make sure you monitor your GPU temp as it can also get quite hot.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

If you can run prime95 (quick and easy download, no installation, just get 32 bit or 64 bit depending on your OS) and get us some pictures of your temps running prime 95 it would be a step in the right direction. 

Johnny is right saying you will not be able to OC the CPU much with the stock fan, so I linked a aftermarket CPU cooler compatible with your CPU that I believe has been used by others to OC.
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper TX3 RR-910-HTX3-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" 92mm CPU Cooler
Cheap and good, it doesn't better than that.
______________________
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

If your case, budget and motherboard would fit it, you could try this Cooler Master unit as well Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7 That's the one I purchased for my overclocking needs and OMG it works like a bomb. Just make sure that with the new heatpipe direct contact heatsink to first fill the gaps on the heatsink with thermal paste and then smooth off with a credit card and then I applied thermal paste to the CPU


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Gpu overclock is a waste of time. I have mine at what seem to be the new factory default settings.

800mhz core
1600mhz memory
2000mhz shader
975mv voltage

These should be perfectly stable settings and if you notice a difference great, if not don't be surprised.

Using MSI afterburner as well.


----------

